# is it arowana season?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

is it?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

It is football season and nba season


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

the owner of the lfs where I do most of my shopping said 3-4 weeks ago that baby silvers were on his list. He ordered and got none though.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Well i do see some baby silvers and im seeeing some 7-8" blacks...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

ARe there any asian arrowana breeders in the US? I'd love to get a red/purple asian arowana....if I had 3K to burn.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

If there was they would say they were. Legalty issues


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Asian Arowanas are 100% illegal to buy, own, sell, and even possess in the U.S. The only people that can ever hope to get a permit have to be either mega rich, an educational institution, public aquarium, zoo, or know some serious people.

Juvie Black Aros are in season late winter/early spring.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> dracofish Posted on Nov 7 2003, 06:58 PM
> Asian Arowanas are 100% illegal to buy, own, sell, and even possess in the U.S. The only people that can ever hope to get a permit have to be either mega rich, an educational institution, public aquarium, zoo, or know some serious people.


I understand that they are an endangered species. And I guess the powers that be cannot distinguish a wild asian arowana vs. an asian arowana that was bred by humans. They are beautiful.









With all the artificially created discus, angelfish, flowerhorn, texas, blue dempsey morphs. Do you think breeders can created austrailian arowanas with the same color and clarity as the asian arrowanas? ie selective breeding, hormones, etc.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

You mean like this?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

and that is a ______ arowana?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

jardini???.. my screeen is too dark.. i can barely see ..


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah i think its a jardini


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

jardini ahoy


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Someone asked if Jardinis can have nice colors too...I answered...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> dracofish Posted on Nov 7 2003, 10:39 PM
> You mean like this?


dracofish, that is the f'ing sh*t!









My austrailian was basically silver with a hint of green. Believe me if I saw one like the on in the pic at a lfs, I would've been tempted to buy it...providing it doesn't cost an arm, leg, and my right nut.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

i saw this real nice super red jardini arowana at the lfs going for over 2000 bucks


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I have seen pics of a jardini with a ruby/blood red tail, i dont recall if the anal fins had red or not but it was sweet. Suppositly this guy bred it, not wild caught.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

how big do jardinis get?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

dracofish said:


> You mean like this?


 My jardini has the exact coloring. It's in Hawaii so I can't get a recent picture of it. I think it's the food you feed it. I found that if you feed the jardini crayfish, they will develop the awesome reddish color.

This is a very crappy pic of my Jardini that was taken on January of 2002.


----------



## Juntau (Jan 1, 2004)

I have a Jardini with light blue coloring on the fins. The color didn't fade as it got bigger. Most larger Jardini's I've seen have black color fins. Recently, lfs had a 2incher with gold color fins. Too bad I don't have a separate tank for it cause you don't see many around like that.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Juntau said:


> I have a Jardini with light blue coloring on the fins. The color didn't fade as it got bigger. Most larger Jardini's I've seen have black color fins. Recently, lfs had a 2incher with gold color fins. Too bad I don't have a separate tank for it cause you don't see many around like that.


 sounds very cool, if you can, share some pics with us

:welcome:


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

it is by me my lfs has all kinds of arowanas in stock i went there yesturday and they had little baby black and silvers for the same price so i bought 1 silver and a black for $10 a piece instead of paying 60 for a silver and 100 for a black now. and when i woke up i looked in my tank and they were not there so i looked on the floor and everything and i could not find them so i might get rid of my oscar and pacu today so i can raise 2 silvers together and 2 blacks in hopes that they might breed.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

redbellypacu said:


> it is by me my lfs has all kinds of arowanas in stock i went there yesturday and they had little baby black and silvers for the same price so i bought 1 silver and a black for $10 a piece instead of paying 60 for a silver and 100 for a black now. and when i woke up i looked in my tank and they were not there so i looked on the floor and everything and i could not find them so i might get rid of my oscar and pacu today so i can raise 2 silvers together and 2 blacks in hopes that they might breed.


 #1 an oscar will eat anything that fits in it's mouth

#2 small silvers and blacks will beat on each other until there is only 1 left. Some people have had luck keeping multiple arowanas together once they hit a certain size in big tanks

#3 as for breeding I don't think anyone is breeding blacks in captivity, but I could be wrong. Silvers I think are being done, but I wouldn't swear to it. In order to even think about attempting this first off it should be 1 species in the tank (either silvers or blacks) and the tank for once they hit breeding size (2+ feet) must be 3 feet deep by 9 feet long.

good luck


----------

